# Google's New Look



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys what do you think of Google's new look? They changed the links area across the top to a bar today, and I think it looks cool.


----------



## G3N1US! (Feb 17, 2011)

it looks even better on ubuntu for some reason...then again, it is ubuntu.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 17, 2011)

G3N1US! said:


> it looks even better on ubuntu for some reason...then again, it is ubuntu.



Pics? 
Though it could be the dark theme contrasting with the white.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Feb 17, 2011)

google uk doesnt seem to have changed yet, you know you left your email in the top right?


----------



## Droogie (Feb 17, 2011)

this happened a couple days ago, for me at least


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2011)

mine's still the old one. :|


----------



## Rit (Feb 17, 2011)

hasn't it always been like that?


----------



## Drenlin (Feb 17, 2011)

^ nope

edit: Mine's not a tool bar like that...? Maybe it's only on certain browsers?

edit2: It only happens for me in IE9...not in Chrome, FF, or Opera. What about you guys?


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm using Chrome right now, and that's what it showed up in 3 hours ago.


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2011)

just got it!

EDIT: using Chrome btw.


----------



## Ramodkk (Feb 17, 2011)

Had it like this for the past few days. It's cool.


----------



## fastdude (Feb 17, 2011)

Haven't got it. Using Chrome


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 17, 2011)

innercx said:


> google uk doesnt seem to have changed yet, you know you left your email in the top right?



lol yes I know, that was intentional lol 
I figured if someone knew I had a Google account, what would their first guess be as to my email? lol


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm using firefox and it is now changed on google.com but not on google.co.uk.


----------



## spynoodle (Feb 17, 2011)

Changed for me this morning on the CR-48. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Dystopia (Feb 17, 2011)

Meh...it was so obvious I didn't even notice it until this thread.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 18, 2011)

It appears that Google doesn't like Opera 
The browsers I've tested that support the new look are currently Google Chrome, Safari, and Firefox.


----------



## Ambushed (Feb 19, 2011)

Meh..


----------



## ModernMind (Feb 19, 2011)

It's cool of course


----------



## dellxps420 (Feb 19, 2011)

looks pretty much the same.


----------



## hyperfire (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't got it yet. Uk falls behind yet again.


----------



## Twist86 (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it sucks myself....they keep trying to look more and more like bing. I prefer they just stayed the same as it wasn't broke before and didn't need it.


----------



## dellxps420 (Feb 21, 2011)

hyperfire said:


> I haven't got it yet. Uk falls behind yet again.



spot on


----------



## Drenlin (Feb 21, 2011)

I've got it on all browsers now

Interesting...


----------



## tech savvy (Feb 21, 2011)

Rit said:


> hasn't it always been like that?



thats what im thinking.its been like that seems forever.


----------



## jkjambo (Feb 21, 2011)

did it changed?


----------



## Hsv_Man (Feb 22, 2011)

I just use the Firefox start google as i know how it works, am use to it and know it will always open when i double click on Firefox.


----------

